# Canadian and US Satellite TV in Acapulco



## The Gringo (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am going down to Acapulco next week for a few weeks and want to be able to watch some hockey and NFL playoff games in English... and preferably in HDTV.

Does anyone know of any hotels in Acapulco that have Canadian or US satellite TV in HD?

Thanks,

The ******


----------



## Acapulco Joe (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes. There is one called Las Torres Gemelas Private Suites (note: there is another hotel just called Las Torres Gemelas, that is a different hotel). It won't let me post the URL but if you Google "Las Torres Gemelas Private Suites" it is the first website that comes up.

I stayed there before and it is great... all the rooms have flat screen LCD TVs and they get all the Canadian and US HDTV channels. I watched a lot of hockey on CBC and TSN in HD and other US sports on NBC, ABC, CBS and more.

Its not that expensive either for what you get.





The ****** said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going down to Acapulco next week for a few weeks and want to be able to watch some hockey and NFL playoff games in English... and preferably in HDTV.
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsywifey (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Acapulco Joe, 

We are going to Acapulco in February. We are staying at Alba Suites on Caleta Beach. We have been several times to that area but not for quite a while. How is the safety issue? There are 8 of us going including my elderly parents.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

If the hotel has satellite TV it would likely be Shaw as US satellite services do not work that well that far south. Chances are it will be SKY which is largely Spanish.

Asfor the other question re safety I would nto be concerned at all, unless you are intending to pub crawl with them or try to buy and sell drugs..


----------

